# Best Sat Nav For Motorhomes



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

Morning, if i was to purchase a Sat Nav which is a good one for motorhomes


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Me personally I would go for the Tomtom 1005 live, cracking piece of kit.

http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/products/car-navigation/go-live-1005-europe-apps/index.jsp

Bob


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you thought of reading through one of the many comprehensive discussions on this subject in the satnav section of this site for an answer?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Any one of the Tom Tom Go Live series. They pre-warn you of traffic holdups via a "live" service, which can be invaluable.

Don't be fooled by some of the adverts - as far as I know there are still no satnavs that can tell you how wide the road ahead will become. There simply is not suitable data contained within the mapping software.

The ones which claim to set routes according to your van's height, width etc. do so by using what amounts to a database of POI's, and is only as good as the data pre-loaded into it.

I'm not saying they don't work well, or that they are not an improvement . . . but they do not do what the _"words on the tin"_ lead you to believe. They do not set your route according to the width of the road ahead - which is the only logical way to do it.

_(As ever, I stand ready to be corrected - but please notice that I didn't say they are no good, or that they don't work . . . up to a point and within limitations . . . like all satnavs, whatever their pedigree. :wink: )_

We have a Tom Tom Go 1005, and it's excellent.

Still sends us down goat tracks and back alleys however, when we are close to our destination.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys i have a built in one in the car which is just about ok but i always read the map first


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Any one of the Tom Tom Go Live series. They pre-warn you of traffic holdups via a "live" service, which can be invaluable.
> 
> Don't be fooled by some of the adverts - as far as I know there are still no satnavs that can tell you how wide the road ahead will become. There simply is not suitable data contained within the mapping software.
> 
> ...


We have a Tom Tom Truck and I will reluctantly have to agree with what you say about them. Its good in the main, but not as good as I thought it would be, you need to be very, very careful regarding roads/low bridges etc.

Paul.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have been using a tomtom go530 (UK map) with the TOMTOM TRUCK SD card for Europe for several years (& the TMC TRAFFIC optional cable ) & found it very good. 
When in truck mode it can give a different route to car mode so as far as I am concerned it works

it has tried to catch me out a couple of times over the years so with all gps you can't blindly follow it but I wouldn't want to be without it 

as the mapping is now a couple of years old rather than update the Truck map for £100 I recently bought the TOMTOM PRO7150 Truck & the new combined power lead & TMC TRAFFIC


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Blobsta said:


> Me personally I would go for the Tomtom 1005 live, cracking piece of kit.
> 
> http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/products/car-navigation/go-live-1005-europe-apps/index.jsp
> 
> Bob


I looked at the 1005 live while it is certainly gadget rich from a navigation perspective it doesn't offer much more for the £100+ it commands over a Via Live 120. Slightly snazzier case, some live functions for Expedia and Trip Advisor, Twitter.

I'd go for the Via 120 which I used for 20,000 miles across Europe.

Unfortunately in my case being on 24 hours a day every day for 9 months stopped the battery charging, but no problem because TomTom sent me a brand new one. I'm home now so don't need it, it's for sale if you like *shameless plug* :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122825-.html


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Zebedee, I purchased a Trunk sat nav for the sole purpose of using it with my EuroMobil Integra, however, it took me down some very narrow lanes - obviously you have to get to your destination, and if lorries/buses use the road, then so can you, so complete waste of time. I use my oridinary car Garmin now.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoops, that should have said TRUCK - must get my nails done!!!!!


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 255 in the car which we have also used without problem all over the continent in the camper. I have just been given a Navman Tourist with the "truck option" for the camper. Only time will tell if entering the dimensions makes much difference to the route!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Another vote for the Tom Tom Go series, I have the 930T which is getting on a bit now but very clear and easy to use. We travel in Canada too and it is Worldwide mapping so also works just fine there.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had Tom tom Go 710 for years and loved it, now got tom tom Europe 1 I think bought in Auchan Calais on offer as our old one got tired and died after much use. 

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

In my experience the problems don't usually arise until you are within 10 miles or less from your destination.

At that point it seems they all suffer from the same problem. They (_sort of_) switch to using a larger scale map, and they can then "_see_" all the little connecting roads . . . and promptly send you down the shortest.  :evil:

Many a time we have had Autoroute running with the GPS dongle, and Mrs Zeb (backup navigator :wink: ) could clearly see that the satnav was trying to save us 20 yards by cutting off a corner or winding through a housing estate. . . usually down a bloody goat track or someone's back alley. (_I exaggerate only slightly!_ :roll: )

That's when most of the problems arise I think. They are all pretty damn good from "*A*" to "nearly *B*". Then you need to switch to "_common sense_" mode - and ignore the stupid machine!! 

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.bestdigitalmarket.com/en/product/tomtom-go-live-1005


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

I use an iPad2 with 3G so it has GPS built in. I then have TomTom for the ipad which is a very comprehensive version allowing lat/long input and downloading of custom waypoints. It plays music and automatically reduces the sound on the radio. It is also very good that the latest version makes full use of the large screen which can be displayed in both landscape and portrait mode. We also use the ipad as a WiFi hotspot so we can use the internet anywhere near to the motorhome when on the move.

I'm happy especially with the large screen which allows you not only to follow your route but to see more detail of the roads around you in town.

Cheers


----------



## lechauve (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought a Snooper SatNav S6000 

and HERE BE SHARKS. Buy TomTom, or Garmin, they are better anyway. I am entirely sure I bought including free maps [I registered within 30 days] for the life of the unit while it was still in my hands. That was confirmed when I logged in to update my maps. Then it wasn't. Despite numerous emails I got a stonewall "you must pay" and …when it said before I bought that you will always be up to date it means the OPERATING SYSTEM not the maps.

So this unit is MUCH more expensive than others, because of the hidden / removed additional cost of map updates. Hence HERE BE SHARKS. I was not just remembering my friend's TomTom which comes with free map uploads [but its better anyway]. I also don't like the way several times I have been taken round in a circle. The idea was I would save time and petrol, not do circular tours. Maybe one of the free-for the time being operating system updates will solve that……. maybe? AVOID


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> In my experience the problems don't usually arise until you are within 10 miles or less from your destination.
> 
> At that point it seems they all suffer from the same problem. They (_sort of_) switch to using a larger scale map, and they can then "_see_" all the little connecting roads . . . and promptly send you down the shortest.  :evil:
> 
> ...


The trouble is that in Europe you can squeeze between two quaint old farm houses and find yourself on a brilliant dual carriageway.

Do the modern Tomtoms still announce POIs that you have set up.

On our last trip I tried to wean ourselves off our venerable Tomtom original, older, even, than the 'Go'. To our horror we realised too late that we really missed the aire de camping-car theme tune (The Good, the Bad and The Ugly!). Which meant that I actually had to plan next day's stop. :x


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have the Tomtom 730 with maps to West and Central Europe, and Eastern Europe. Loads of POI's, Very happy with TomTom.

Also have a Nokia Lumia 825 that has "Drive" mapping in included.
Loaded all the the maps and tested it out on our trip from the UK to Crotia, I was well impressed, it dosn't need internet connection. If ever they add POI's it will be a serious contender to TomTom.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

lechauve said:


> I bought a Snooper SatNav S6000  and HERE BE SHARKS. [...] AVOID


Well, that's two of us who think these things are awful. I returned mine for a refund as not being fit for purpose or as described.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

"Do the modern Tomtoms still announce POIs that you have set up."



Yes, my 1005 does announce poi's.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thing to remember is that places you want to go might not have a 4 lane motorway all the way to the door and so you might have to go down some narrow roads if thats all that exist at the destination.

Its when like Aeb says they send you somewhere just to save you a few yards. 

In europe especiially the garmin 465T i have wont work out the best road based on its size etc. but will avoid bridges etc.

You have to use a map as well

Phill


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

If you have an Android smartphone you can get Copilot for about £35 for all Europe. Works without a data link. It has an RV option.
I have just used it in France for a month. It worked better than my in-dash Kenwood system. 
It also has a park facility that allows you to navigate back to your car on foot, useful if you visit a large city and go off exploring. 
Would definitely recommend it.
Brian


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Went off to France recently for a few weeks thinking I was saving money and being clever in not having updated the maps since I got my Tom Tom, 5 years ago. It was about the third rotation of the new motorway near Lyon I realised how stupid I am, probably did about 100 miles more than needed!!....


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

2nd the copilot pro. Very capable, and in many respects better than my garmin 2595.
I am running it on Nexus7, which is a weak point as it is too large for safe viewing on a windscreen, but it has a good display and accepts POI's .

Jon


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

*snooper 7000 very poor*

I am another person very unhappy with a snooper. I'm not sure where all those good reviews on google came from, that I saw before I bought mine! The touch screen is appalling, its forever note recognizing my manly finger push or getting the wrong letter, no matter how many time I try to recalibrate.

As previous post, on the way back from France last year, it suddenly told me to turn right of a fairly large main rd, which I though I should have been on for hours. Thinking it was taking some kind of short cut, to lope a corner off or something, I carried on as the road got narrower and narrower, and after just over an hour I came out exactly where I had turned off in the beginning, having done a huge loop down tiny lanes. Not happy.

I now know why.....Useful tip!

It's done this a few times since and I have worked out its glitch. If it or you make a mistake and end up going down a wrong route, rather than tell you need to turn around, it will just keep on going, taking you in a loop no matter how big that might be or how small those roads are.* Unbelievably, It will only tell you to turn around, going around a roundabout, or a loop of roads. So if there are neither of these for 100 miles, it's just keeps on trucking in the wrong direction! Even though you just passed a huge lorry park that you could turn a train around in. Now..... how bad is that!

Unlike my small tom tom which is very good.

It's time to change. Can anyone give some feedback on Tom Tom go live, camper /caravan? 
Does anybody know if it has an input for a reversing camera like the snooper does?*


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Zebedee said:


> Any one of the Tom Tom Go Live series. They pre-warn you of traffic holdups via a "live" service, which can be invaluable.
> 
> Don't be fooled by some of the adverts - as far as I know there are still no satnavs that can tell you how wide the road ahead will become. There simply is not suitable data contained within the mapping software.
> 
> ...


 Interestly Dave have you ever owned a Sat Nav that you load the vehicles size, width, height into it, because I must disagree with you as our Snooper 8500 does exactly that it has never taken us down the dirt or goat tracks etc, etc but my previous TOM-TOM failed miserably as well as the one before that a Garmin...but where I do agree with you is the Nav' is only as good as the software that's created for it and from our experiences with Sat Nav's (owned six over several years) there all only about 70% efficent


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Sat Nav*

I have to agree with Mantaliss,we have Snooper 8500 and it's never let us down, 8.77 m plus Car & Trailer.

I think you have be careful with the options, quickest/shortest route on some Sat-Navs the shortest choice tend to pick out the narrow roads! Which in turn turn out to be the longest in time when they cause problems.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

We are very pleased with our TT Start 60 bought about a year ago. Cost now with all Europe and map updates for life a very reasonable £140 approx. It is much better than our old 710, screen larger and much clearer and less reflective. Two other good points are that there is now plenty of space for the speed limit and actual speed with warning and alarm if you want. Secondly I use the alternative plan view when I get close to the destination which operates by a tap on the lower part of the screen. I can then see the remainder of the route and avoid any short cuts.

The height limit was available on the downloadable POI's on the old system of TT Home and these have just been transferred over from the old TT.

Works OK for us and much cheaper than the truck or Camper versions.

Gary.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tom Tom and a dose of common sense combined with attention to road signs has done me very well thank you and that includes using it in 53 sweater coach.

I have always felt the same as Zebedee in respect of these expensive " motorhome specific" sat navs. Simply the detailed data in respect of specific road widths simply does not exist. What DOES exist is a small database with SOME very narrow roads on it.

For those who say "My wizzo camper sat nav has never let me down" my response is neither has my car specific one!! It WILL do so one day AND SO WILL YOUR MEGA EXPENSIVE ONE .

Pays yer money and takes yer chances.

I"ll stick to my £120 tomtom, that doesn't mean all those who have bought the super dooper expensive ones are wrong, they have just been misled. As has been stated by previous posters who reckon Snooper etc clearly DONT do what is claimed for them.

Low bridges and height restrictions etc are available as free downloads for Tomtom etc


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*satnav*

I have the Garmin 465 Truck and have been delighted with it (see here) it's 4 years old now and still going strong. The map updates, poi installation, traffic avoidance and service from Garmin are very good. There are new versions out now like the Dezl. I would add that they are an aid to navigation notgospel I always check my route especially, as Dave says, the last 10 miles when you run out of A roads!
Graham


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Sysinfo said:


> Me personally I would go for the Tomtom 1005 live, cracking piece of kit.
> 
> http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/products/car-navigation/go-live-1005-europe-apps/index.jsp
> 
> Bob


Il second that above,


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Bluemooner said:


> Morning, if i was to purchase a Sat Nav which is a good one for motorhomes


An odd post. The tiltes asks which is BEST (no others as good) whereas the post asks which is GOOD (there may be others much better).

I have difficulty answering this post for two reasons.

1. I have only had three satnavs, two TomToms and a Garmin so my experience is limited. I am quite happy with my TT 1005.

2. Unless you use a standard satnav simultaneously with s a satnav for large vehicles how can you be sure that the latter is not taking you on long detours quite unnecessarily. Serious research is need to see if they are effective in avoiding unsuitable routes whilst not taking you on unnecessary long routes.


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

I've recently bought a Garmin Camper 760LMT and am very very happy with it. Having owned various Tom Tom's and a snooper 7000 (which was appauling!), this is a fantastic bit of kit. Everything works as it should, the touch screen is responsive, the menu's make sense, the PC hook up for updates worked like a dream, and the navigation is great, there is a input for your reversing camera.

Oh and customer service was great too, speaking to a human being with in 30 seconds of deciding i needed to ask a question, again excellent.

I don't normally give such glowing reports as i am a fussy bugger, and expect thing to work properly which most don't, so being so pleased i thought I'd pass the good news on!


----------

